# Can rats have a sand bath?



## thedogsmother

I was going to put a sand bath in for him but I'm not sure if rats are allowed them, does anyone know.


----------



## Paws&Claws

I couldnt c a probs but this link says otherwise lol

Give my rat a dust bath? - Yahoo! Answers

x


----------



## Nonnie

I dont see why not, all mine used to have chinchilla sand and it never did them any harm.

My cats love chinchilla sand aswell.


----------



## thedogsmother

Ooooh thanks, I'm glad I checked first sounds really really bad to give them one.


----------



## simplysardonic

I've never used sand for my rats so I don't know, I'm getting them some compost today from the garden centre to grow some grass seeds in for them to destroy


----------



## thedogsmother

Nonnie said:


> I dont see why not, all mine used to have chinchilla sand and it never did them any harm.
> 
> My cats love chinchilla sand aswell.


The link says chinchilla dust, but I have the larger granuled sand for the hamsters, I think I better check with Akai-Chan first as its her ratty but the hamsters love it so much.


----------



## Nonnie

thedogsmother said:


> The link says chinchilla dust, but I have the larger granuled sand for the hamsters, I think I better check with Akai-Chan first as its her ratty but the hamsters love it so much.


Yeah, what i used to use was large grains, rather than an actual dust. The particles would have been far too large for such a small nose to inhale.

They tended to dig in it rather than bath.

I had 63 rats and only one respiratory infection, and that was because he has tumours in his chest.


----------



## blade100

i've never used sand for any of my rats i don't think they would use it like chins would.besides it would be too dusty and the sand grains would get in there eyes and noses.


----------

